# CpU MoBo CoNfUsIoN



## Tarun (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi guys i am on a tight budget to build a HTPC cum Gaming Rig I Need a Good Cpu and Mobo in 7k i play games like assassins creed brotherhood, crysis warhead crysis 2 pls suggest me one i know i wont be able to go for Intel so AMD will do and i cant extend my budget pls pls help


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 29, 2011)

For 7k you can get:
AMD AthlonII X4-640 @ 4k
Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-S2 @ 2.5k
*Total @ 6.5k*

But even with such a new Mobo and CPU you wont be able to play games like Crysis, Assasins Creed coz these games require a good Graphics Card to run at good FPS w/o any lags.

Better you increase your budget to say 10k and get these:
AMD AthlonII X3-440 @ 3k
Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-S2 @ 2.5k
Sapphire HD 5670 512MB DDR5 @ 4k
*Total @ 9.5k*
With this setup you can easily play almost all latest games at medium settings.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 29, 2011)

VEry good suggestion. Tarun, I think you should opt for the config given by Saswat. HD 5670 is minimum to play current gen demanding games.


----------



## Tarun (Aug 30, 2011)

i bought a HD 5670 from lamington rd but was for 4.6k and now if i go for athlon II X4 640 or phenom II X2 555 be


----------



## Krow (Aug 30, 2011)

I would choose the Phenom II X2 if the system is for gaming. For multi threaded apps like Photoshop, Athlon II X4 is better though.


----------



## Tarun (Aug 30, 2011)

pls some more suggestions pls i saw the benchmarks of Phenom II 555 BE vs Athlon II X4 640 the phenom II seems to have a slight better performance
my question is is the L3 cache more imp or the number of cores


----------



## Krow (Aug 30, 2011)

Tarun said:


> pls some more suggestions pls i saw the benchmarks of Phenom II 555 BE vs Athlon II X4 640 the phenom II seems to have a slight better performance
> my question is is the L3 cache more imp or the number of cores


That is what I said. If you want to game, then the L3 Cache is more important. If you want to use photoshop/video encoding software, no of cores will be more important.


Krow said:


> I would choose the Phenom II X2 if the system is for gaming. For multi threaded apps like Photoshop, Athlon II X4 is better though.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 30, 2011)

number of cores or L3 cache, both have their advantages. In highly multi-threaded environment, more core will provide better performance whereas in Gaming and scientific calculations L3 cache has advantage.

My suggestion is also Athlon II X4. Reason being that currently most of the applications as well as games are becoming multi-core awrare and take rhe advantages of more number of cores.


----------



## Krow (Aug 30, 2011)

Cilus said:


> My suggestion is also Athlon II X4. Reason being that currently most of the applications as well as games are becoming multi-core awrare and take rhe advantages of more number of cores.



With that GPU, chances are less that he will be playing too many games which use those cores.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 30, 2011)

Krow said:


> With that GPU, chances are less that he will be playing too many games which use those cores.



But a quad core will also help in running multi-threaded applications


----------



## Tarun (Aug 30, 2011)

i also want to overclock the combo forgot to tell u guys


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 30, 2011)

But his budget is main constraint here.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 30, 2011)

Tarun said:


> i also want to overclock the combo forgot to tell u guys



You can also overclock Athlon II X4, even it is not a black edition processor. It can be done by increasing the core clock voltage to a higher value from the default 200MHz frequency. There are plenty of guides available in web, Google a little to find it out.


----------



## Krow (Aug 31, 2011)

Dont worry about oc right now. Performance is primary. So if you are going to use this rig for gaming, I suggest Phenom II X2 555. Else, the overall better choice is Athlon II X4. Make your choice.


----------

